# [GUIDE][Unofficial] Unbrick Coolpad Dazen1 Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, No Fastboot



## zardaman (Apr 19, 2016)

*This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
_I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_


*DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide. *

*What will you need?*
• A dead Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00)
• A PC/Laptop.
• A 2GB or above MicroSD Card. (2GB would suffice)
• Win32DiskImager
• eMMC image of Coolpad Dazen 1. Download
• Stock Rom with flash tools & drivers. Download
• A little brain and common sense.

*Steps:*
• Connect your MicroSD card to PC in mass storage mode using any card reader or old phone which supports mass storage mode.

• Format your MicroSD card in FAT32 format, quick format will work.

• Extract Coolpad Dazen 1 eMMC image to a folder. It will be of 200MB after extracting.

• Install Win32DiskImager and write Coolpad Dazen 1 eMMC image to your MicroSD card. Kindly select the right drive letter for your SD card otherwise your will severely damage any other drive or your PC hard disk.

• After successful completion of writing eMMC backup image to SD card, insert the MicroSD card in your device and remove all sim cards. Insert battery into your device now. Do not power it on yet.

• Now you can boot to fastboot mode with the eMMC image on SDCARD.

• Connect your phone in fastboot mode, steps for which are : -
A. Press and hold the Volume Up key
B. With the Volume Up key, connect the phone to your PC/Laptop with USB cable
C. Press volume up to confirm on the first screen.

•  Now you can flash the stock firmware with ygdp tools. (There's plenty of guide for flashing with YGDP tools. Google is your friend) 

• DO NOT disconnect the device during flashing procedure.

• After the flashing procedure is completed, disconnect the USB cable, remove the microSD card and boot the phone normally by long pressing the Power button.


*Your Coolpad Dazen 1 is unbricked now. *

*Credits:*
Jimmyz0r@Xda for his thread so I can copy paste some steps from there.
 AndroidMTKSite for Stock Rom and Flash Tools
You for trying this guide.
 Me for making this guide and creating eMMC backup.


----------



## ngaia (Apr 22, 2016)

zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all. If any queries, just post it on the comment section._
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide. *
> ...

Click to collapse




i got my screen back now, but in device manager it detect as unknown device, i tried so many drivers, but no luck


----------



## ngaia (Apr 22, 2016)

without battery i get "coolpad andriod bootloader interface" in device manager, but cant flash with ygpd, and then i try the same method of reviving coolpad flashing recovery.img or system.img

target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes, 
erasing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: Partition table doesn't exist)

what to do now?? please help


----------



## zardaman (Apr 22, 2016)

ngaia said:


> without battery i get "coolpad andriod bootloader interface" in device manager, but cant flash with ygpd, and then i try the same method of reviving coolpad flashing recovery.img or system.img
> 
> target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes,
> erasing 'system'...
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you first uninstall all drivers with USBDEVIEW and restart your pc in test mode.  to restart in test mode,  open command prompt and type

Bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON

then restart your pc,  you will see test mode watermark in bottom right corner of the monitor.  Reinstall coolpad usb drivers, after that you can flash your mobile with Ygdp tool again.  

To flash with ygdp tool your phone has to be in download mode,  to do that press volume up in power off state and insert usb cable,  you will see a confirmation screen.  press volume up to confirm  and you are good to go.  

Hope it helped.


----------



## awsomehacker (May 13, 2016)

*my coolpad dazen 1 is dead i think*

my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating but no luck how can i get my device back to life please tell in a serious danger


----------



## zardaman (May 18, 2016)

awsomehacker said:


> my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating but no luck how can i get my device back to life please tell in a serious danger

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned? 
 Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.


----------



## awsomehacker (May 18, 2016)

*Pls contact me as soon as possible*

My no is 9818195778


----------



## krithik (May 23, 2016)

*thanku so much*

thnk u so much buddy.... i got my coolpad dazen 1 back .....its working awesome....


----------



## jaat108 (May 26, 2016)

*Not getting anywhere*

Its still showing qualcomm HSqdloader mode
Plz help me out
Can you provide qfil(qpst) files


----------



## sakshamswara (Jun 10, 2016)

*coolpad dazen 1 dead pls help me pls*

I have coolpad dazen 1...and I root my coolpad dazen 1 phone and install miui after this I have got one update of miui when I start to update my phone my phone is dead and no vibration or no signal...its totally dead what can I do I want my coolpad dazen 1 back pls help me...:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## vijeshkv (Jul 14, 2016)

*Coolpad Dazen 8297L not working*

I am trying to install the stock rom to the device using YGDP Tool. While processing it getting error at 11%. Yesterday the error was in progress of Cell 0. Today it showing in Cell 1. Please help.

Thanks
Vijesh


----------



## manuhackzzz (Jul 18, 2016)

hi, after following this procedure I am still not able to get my IMEI numbers back , 
its showing both imei as null .. while dialing *#06# ,
so can you backup your  EFS partition and share with me plz ... i m in big trouble ... warranty also exceed so cant go to service center


----------



## austinejiasa (Jul 20, 2016)

*Coolpad 8297-t01 error*

i have coolpad 8297-T01 and i have tried flashing it using ygd tool but all i get is error. all drivers are ok but i dont know what next. help pls


----------



## Appikatla491 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Superb brother my dazen got life again.*

I've lost hope on the device but got it back.
You have done an awesome work brother.


----------



## rahul_rocks3 (Aug 6, 2016)

I tried to do this but doesnt works out any suggestions just forming 9008 port


----------



## Appikatla491 (Aug 7, 2016)

rahul_rocks3 said:


> I tried to do this but doesnt works out any suggestions just forming 9008 port

Click to collapse



Bro first download ygdp tool and stockfiirmware of dazen 1from above links. And install eMMC image into a 2gb micro sd card using win32disk image writer. then insert sd card in phone and connect it to computer through usb  by pressing volume +key. youll get bootliader screen defenetly. Then continue flashing through YGDP Tool. Your phone will come back to life.

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




zardaman said:


> This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.
> I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all. If any queries, just post it on the comment section.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide.
> ...

Click to collapse



Really fantastic work Brother. I was able to revive my phone successfully. Thank you so much for your contribution. Espescially eMMC image.


----------



## 2stone.sunny (Aug 11, 2016)

Hallo Mr  zardaman,
 I have got 2 Coolpad 8297L-100, which are dead and only shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 driver and no f No Fastboot.

I follow your instruction but do not get success.

It does not come into fastboot mode as well as  shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008 driver  only with sd card(written your file).

Please help...........

Is there any file to flash with QFIL.?????????


----------



## shiva kumar7545 (Aug 16, 2016)

my coolpad device got bricked up while i am trying to do flashboot.img now i cant able to swith on it
when ever i try to switch on it, it is saying that download and install the package? this may expose the device to faults and hidden troubles 

nothing is happening latter help me to solve this problem


----------



## farooquehussain007 (Aug 18, 2016)

thanks bro thanks you soo much


----------



## Hridhay (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey. i followed the steps correctly. But when using ygdp tool, the flashing got stopped at 72%... now phone is really dead.. there is nothing on the screen now.. when connected to usb the LED lights up for few seconds and bootloader is not showing... It keeps on vibrating when tries to power on.... what do i do..?/?  pls help.


----------



## mifritscher (Aug 30, 2016)

For people who have problems making the prepared sd card: Check whether if your sd-card is partitioned. You'll need to write the image to the raw card, not to a partition (and obviously not as a normal file)

On linux: dd if="Coolpad Dazen 1 eMMC unbrick.img" of=/dev/sdx (check your /dev/sdx, it should be mentioned in dmesg after inserting the card. It could be also e.g. /dev/mmblkx) Do NOT use /dev/sdx# or /dev/mmcblkxp#, # being a number. And do NOT try to write the rar file, but the unpacked version 

One question: the image seems to be only the first 200 MB of the internal eMMC, but elsewise a "normal" image, right? And the smartphone is using the external sd card if it detects the internal emmc is damaged badly. So, if someone managed to killed the partition 1-22, he can use your partition to repair it. kpartx is a handy tool to get access to partitions of a image 

For reference, here is the list of partitions (using gdisk):

```
1           65536          196607   64.0 MiB    0700  modem
   2          196608          197631   512.0 KiB   FFFF  sbl1
   3          197632          198655   512.0 KiB   0700  sbl1bak
   4          198656          229375   15.0 MiB    FFFF  aboot
   5          229376          260095   15.0 MiB    FFFF  abootbak
   6          260096          261119   512.0 KiB   FFFF  rpm
   7          261120          262143   512.0 KiB   0700  rpmbak
   8          262144          263167   512.0 KiB   FFFF  tz
   9          263168          264191   512.0 KiB   0700  tzbak
  10          264192          265215   512.0 KiB   FFFF  hyp
  11          265216          266239   512.0 KiB   0700  hypbak
  12          266240          268287   1024.0 KiB  0700  pad
  13          268288          271359   1.5 MiB     FFFF  modemst1
  14          271360          274431   1.5 MiB     FFFF  modemst2
  15          274432          276479   1024.0 KiB  FFFF  misc
  16          276480          276481   1024 bytes  FFFF  fsc
  17          276482          276497   8.0 KiB     FFFF  ssd
  18          327680          327743   32.0 KiB    FFFF  DDR
  19          327744          330815   1.5 MiB     FFFF  fsg
  20          330816          330847   16.0 KiB    FFFF  sec
  21          330848          371807   20.0 MiB    FFFF  boot
  22          393216          395263   1024.0 KiB  FFFF  params
  23          395264          436223   20.0 MiB    FFFF  panic
  24          436224          456703   10.0 MiB    FFFF  autobak
  25          458752         4653055   2.0 GiB     0700  system
  26         4653056         4673535   10.0 MiB    0700  persist
  27         4673536         4935679   128.0 MiB   0700  cache
  28         4935680         4976639   20.0 MiB    FFFF  recovery
  29         4976640        15269854   4.9 GiB     0700  userdata
```

Hmm, just a silly/funny idea/question: would this be a way to move EVERYTHING to the external sd card? So copy the whole emmc as-is on the sd-card and then damage the emmc? This could help e.g. people with hw-wise damaged emmc: copy your image in the sd-card, and then fill at least the system and recovery with data extracted from the stock firmware image. The case of @vijeshkv could be an example of this (if there is no broken usb cable and the like)


----------



## Nitin Raghav (Aug 31, 2016)

zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all. If any queries, just post it on the comment section._
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide. *
> ...

Click to collapse



*I have coolpad dazen 1. But it is dead now (stucked at logo). Not starting evn not getting in bootloader not in fastboot too. But i installed emmc on my memory card with the help of which i am able to get in fastboot mode. But when i flash cpb file using ygdp tool then it stops at 11% of cell1 by giving error --

"12:52:11  CELL0: Downloading the 1 packet of system
12:52:33  CELL0: Fail to execute flash command!
12:52:33  CELL0: Res:flash write failure
12:52:33  CELL0: Fail to transmit system file data !
12:52:33  CELL0: Lock bootloader ...
12:52:33  CELL0: Download faile,please try again!!
12:52:33  CELL0: Total download time elapsed: 0 min : 23 sec
12:52:33  CELL0: Downloading all files: Failed!"

And when i try to flash recovery and system using adb then it says while writing Failed (remote: flash write failure).
Please help me. What should I do.*


----------



## mifritscher (Aug 31, 2016)

@Nitin Raghav: Unfortunately, this sounds like a hw-broken emmc


----------



## Nitin Raghav (Aug 31, 2016)

mifritscher said:


> @Nitin Raghav: Unfortunately, this sounds like a hw-broken emmc

Click to collapse



then what should I do.. :crying:  :crying:


----------



## mifritscher (Aug 31, 2016)

You could try to make a complete image (with system, recovery and the like) on the external sd card - like I posted before. But no idea if thats working in reality, this is only an idea. I think that excanging the emmc chip on the internal pcb is almost inpossible.


----------



## Nitin Raghav (Aug 31, 2016)

mifritscher said:


> You could try to make a complete image (with system, recovery and the like) on the external sd card - like I posted before. But no idea if thats working in reality, this is only an idea. I think that excanging the emmc chip on the internal pcb is almost inpossible.

Click to collapse



how to make complete image on sd card????


----------



## garrylok (Aug 31, 2016)

ngaia said:


> without battery i get "coolpad andriod bootloader interface" in device manager, but cant flash with ygpd, and then i try the same method of reviving coolpad flashing recovery.img or system.img
> 
> target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes,
> erasing 'system'...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi pls if someone HV coolpad f2 fhd  emmc IMG ? I HV a brick one want to slove it . Thank you


----------



## harshkhubchandani (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey my coolpad dazen 1 stopped working suddenly. Neither it charge, not bootloop nothing. I got its IC checked, it's working fine.  Seems, it got hard bricked. When I connect it to my windows OS, it starts vibrating but when I connect it to my linux lappy, it shows phone's all partitions. Can I edit some file or something and get my phone back?


----------



## saptak4hack (Sep 9, 2016)

*COOLPAD*



awsomehacker said:


> my no is 9818195778

Click to collapse



i also have the same problem with my coolpad dazen-1  now what to do

7085396342 this is my whatsapp number if any one can help please help me


----------



## Sandm (Sep 11, 2016)

ygdp tools no flashing is see ....I dont know that is happening


----------



## vinoth3435 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nitin Raghav said:


> *I have coolpad dazen 1. But it is dead now (stucked at logo). Not starting evn not getting in bootloader not in fastboot too. But i installed emmc on my memory card with the help of which i am able to get in fastboot mode. But when i flash cpb file using ygdp tool then it stops at 11% of cell1 by giving error --
> 
> "12:52:11  CELL0: Downloading the 1 packet of system
> 12:52:33  CELL0: Fail to execute flash command!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

I am facing the same issue. If you have resolved your issue, can you please help me with steps that you would have followed to get it back?


----------



## vivek8488 (Sep 14, 2016)

same problem I am facing too


----------



## snehansu (Sep 15, 2016)

It s not booting for second tym. Its vibrating when i connect it using usb drive


----------



## madhureddy (Sep 17, 2016)

*thanku*

thank u very much brother for ur great effort. i got my coolpad dazen 1 back


----------



## Heart break kick (Sep 25, 2016)

*reflashing*

I try your idea but with ygdp tool I fail in 22% I try to reflash it but it don't because when I connect my device to pc it say format to disk drive when I try to formate internal disk it say disk drive is protected what to do now.

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

I fail flashing in 22% when I reflash it it don't. it ask for formate internal disk drive when I formate it it say disk drive is protected now how to reflash it


----------



## shyampatil (Sep 25, 2016)

ygdb problem : download screen dump
what i do?


----------



## Talqeen Ahmad (Sep 27, 2016)

my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating but no luck how can i get my device back to life please tell in a serious danger


----------



## RakeshMishra (Oct 4, 2016)

zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all. If any queries, just post it on the comment section._
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide. *
> ...

Click to collapse






Hi,

I followed all the above steps, but My mobile (Coolpad Dazen 1) got disconncted during Flashing Procedure.

Now i tried the same steps again, but this time nothing is happening, mobile is not booting at all and start continious vibration.

Please help me.


----------



## venkatvens (Oct 7, 2016)

*i hv this same problem*



vijeshkv said:


> I am trying to install the stock rom to the device using YGDP Tool. While processing it getting error at 11%. Yesterday the error was in progress of Cell 0. Today it showing in Cell 1. Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Vijesh

Click to collapse



pls help me my number 8124002364


----------



## Thakur abhi (Oct 8, 2016)

my coolpad dazen 1 has been hard bricked can someone tell me step by step to unbrick it...plz plz plz plz


----------



## sahil0668 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Same Problem Please Help...*



zardaman said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned?
> Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.

Click to collapse



I am Getting same problem..... my phone vibrates when i try to connect in fastboot mode but no dispaly....


please help  ...  Whatsapp - 9153777500


----------



## Shafeek A (Oct 13, 2016)

*Dazen coolpad 1 unbrick*

Dazen coolpad 1  is very easy to unbrick. 
First download
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3523620&d=1446150777

Then extract into any folder in a pc then open the folder press shift key and press right button of the mouse select command prompt  and type fastboot device then enter 
Then type fastboot flash recovery recovery.Img then press enter then type fastboot reboot


----------



## developer111 (Oct 15, 2016)

hi i have coolpad dazen 1 and i got my phone hard bricked while updating custom rom miui 7. now after following your steps i write emmc image in 4 gb sd card and when i inserted card and connected phone i didn,t press volume up button. now my phone is not fast booting. There is nothing happening , no charging , no vibration , no led. device manager showing relink HS-USB QDLOADER 9008.  i tried removing sd card and formatting but card is not showing in any pc  where as in disk manager it is showing as active 3.59 size.  i had downloaded ygdp tool, also win32disk imager  software and driver from this forum. 

still there is no response from the phone. should i remove all software and run pc in testing mode. if so pls tell me what softwares i need to remove only phone drivers or else also . and pls tell me the procedure to run pc in testing mode and afterwards clearly. card need to be in phone or outside ?  pls help me fast .


----------



## Diwyanshu (Oct 24, 2016)

I have once installed a stock rom in my coolpad it was successful but after that when I tried it always stops at 11% no matter how much tym I try problem remains the same please help me to get rid problem if you have any idea or suggestions please let me know that.
Waiting for a helpful rply 
Thnks..


----------



## Himanshuthakur11 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Thankyou*

Just unbricked my friend's phone.
Thanks to you.
I really appreciate you for spreading your knowledge and talent .
It was a great help for me.
God bless you man
:good::good::good::good:


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Oct 28, 2016)

Sir ,at the end when I was trying to flash ROM with ygdp it show download screen dump error.. Plz sir help me ,U r the only one who can help,I am waiting...


----------



## Dinesh27 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bro i need ur help plz pin me on +919583647142


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Oct 31, 2016)

Shafeek A said:


> Dazen coolpad 1 is very easy to unbrick.
> First download
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3523620&d=1446150777
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then what to do after that


----------



## sanafit (Nov 1, 2016)

no display not enter download mode no charging...pls help

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Getting same problem..My phone vibrates when i try to connect in fastboot mode but no dispaly....enable to enter download mode


----------



## Avinash2 (Nov 1, 2016)

*ygdp showing download screen dump error*

Sir, when I was trying to flash firmware using ygdp, download screen dump error occured. Is there any solution regarding this?Please help.... 


20:01:10  CELL0: Software Version:  Assembly - <V3.98_141222_02>
20:01:10  CELL0: Cell 0 USB address is: 6&7508884&0&1
20:01:43  CELL0: Waiting for device ready ...
20:01:45  CELL0: Init download info ...
20:01:45  CELL0: Init complete! Start ...
20:01:45  CELL0: Download Started...
20:01:45  CELL0: Downloading CPB: 
20:01:45  CELL0: Init DownQueue...
20:01:45  CELL0: Device connected, start to download ...
20:01:45  CELL0: Get bootloader information ...
20:01:45  CELL0: Bootloader is new !
20:01:45  CELL0: Bootloader will not use CRC while system img!
20:01:45  CELL0: Bootloader supports querying CID!
20:01:45  CELL0: Bootloader does not support querying Secure !
20:01:45  CELL0: Check device ...
20:01:45  CELL0: Check CID Pass.
20:01:45  CELL0: Unknown error:3 ,last error:997, msg:CP_T1
20:01:45  CELL0: Download faile,please try again!!
20:01:45  CELL0: Total download time elapsed: 0 min : 0 sec
20:01:45  CELL0: Downloading all files: Failed!


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Nov 2, 2016)

Avinash2 said:


> Sir, when I was trying to flash firmware using ygdp, download screen dump error occured. Is there any solution regarding this?Please help....
> 
> 
> 20:01:10 CELL0: Software Version: Assembly - <V3.98_141222_02>
> ...

Click to collapse



I have also same error....and I also asked for help week ago as u but now I am hopeless because I realise that the XDA has no solution for it, better put smartphone into  dustbin...if u (XDA) can't solve the problem better close ur office.


----------



## Avinash2 (Nov 2, 2016)

When I press volume up key for flashing , there is a word--"Secure Phone" written at the bottom left corner, which was not earlier when i'd flashed twrp. What does it mean?

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

Can we create partition table using fastboot?Or anybody having QPST files...


----------



## vikashpatty (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Bro Finally Got My CoolPad Back
I was Trying this method on win10 but not succeeded but finally done it via win 7.


----------



## Dinesh27 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Plz helo me*

my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating but no luck how can i get my device back to life please tell in a serious danger .


----------



## Dinesh27 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Plz sir help me on this*

my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating but no luck how can i get my device back to life please tell in a serious danger  sir plz help me sir iam requesting u plz


----------



## uditgulia (Nov 8, 2016)

*Please help me*
Hi, 
Installed miui and got stuck.
While flashing via YGDP tool got stuck at cell 0 showing device is disconnected. Plus sd is showing write protected and as soon as i connect my phone some drive popouts came asking for formatting and when i try to do so , it says drive is write protected . please help me ..

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all. If any queries, just post it on the comment section._
> 
> *DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide. *
> ...

Click to collapse



After installing miui 7 in my dazen 1 installed an update and my device got hard bricked. I followed all the procedure but cell0 in YGDP tool shows device disconnected and now when i retried i am getting a number of drives in my pc asking for format and the sd card is write protected plus my phone is not entering in download mode now. Please help me out as soon as possible. My whatsapp no. 9468132841.


----------



## Lokesh34 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Plz help*

Bro same problem in my mobile if you repair your mobile plz tell me plz plz plz bro


----------



## praveen swami (Nov 18, 2016)

*same problem*



zardaman said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned?
> Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.

Click to collapse



sir b mene miui 7  ka update kiya uske baadh se mere phn open hi nhi ho rha h esme kuch nhi bta rha h
sir please help meee


----------



## bhupender kaushik4444 (Nov 18, 2016)

hi there i got the imei problam
i write down everything (may be it will help someone or maybe not)
first day i root it, then install twrp recovery and flash miui 7 rom successfully:
it's work good two day.and i got an update
i installd it,
and problam start
my mobile gose to dead condition(qualcomm HS-QDloader mode)
i googled the problam and come hear,
and useing this process  i got to the download screen
i try to flash but ,i got error (it's a driver problam and my main problam i will tall later)
but i try another way to bring it back to live
first)   in download mode i flashed the twrp again and it's successfully
second)    i boot in twrp and flash the miui 7 again successfully
i got my mobile back to live 
but imei is null,
i googled about imei problam and answer is flash stock room
i tall already i have problam in driver when i try to flash stock rom i got error called *adbcreateinterfacebyname err no 1*
i prass ok and got another error called *device cannot open fastboot channel*
can some one halp me with this matter   


sorry for bed english


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Nov 24, 2016)

bhupender kaushik4444 said:


> hi there i got the imei problam
> i write down everything (may be it will help someone or maybe not)
> first day i root it, then install twrp recovery and flash miui 7 rom successfully:
> it's work good two day.and i got an update
> ...

Click to collapse



Plz ,give method to install twrp in bricked coolpad dazen 1 ,because I tried and failed


----------



## bhupender kaushik4444 (Nov 25, 2016)

Kanhaiyakr said:


> Plz ,give method to install twrp in bricked coolpad dazen 1 ,because I tried and failed

Click to collapse



Can you got to download screen


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Nov 25, 2016)

bhupender kaushik4444 said:


> Can you got to download screen

Click to collapse



Yes ,I came to download screen in coolpad dazen 1 by the help of emmc written memory card.but at the bottom of download screen is 'secure phone' written.and when I flash twrp.img in coolpad recovery cmd window it flashed successfully but when I want to go into twrp recovery by pressing power+volume up+ volume down button no response in phone ...plz help brother


----------



## toughouse (Nov 25, 2016)

thanks for sharing


----------



## sunnyprasad10 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Hard Bricked coolpad dazen 1 unable to get scatter file*

Hey i m a coolpad 8297l_100 user , my phone is hard bricked is there anyway to resolve the hard bricked phone , i already used the YGDP tool and this two error pop up which sabotage the process

1. 22:00:08  CELL3:  Fail to transmit tz.mbn file Flag code\par

2. 22:00:08  CELL3: Resartition table doesn't exist\par

I m not getting the following files when i extract the cpb file using the YGDP tool :

1.Scatter file
2.erb 
3.preloader

can anyone give the extracted file of the CPB file please :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
please help me out if there is any solution to it contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bhupender kaushik4444 (Nov 26, 2016)

Kanhaiyakr said:


> Yes ,I came to download screen in coolpad dazen 1 by the help of emmc written memory card.but at the bottom of download screen is 'secure phone' written.and when I flash twrp.img in coolpad recovery cmd window it flashed successfully but when I want to go into twrp recovery by pressing power+volume up+ volume down button no response in phone ...plz help brother

Click to collapse



after flash twrp successfully *dont remove memory card* remove only battery and usb install battery and try to boot in twrp


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Nov 26, 2016)

bhupender kaushik4444 said:


> after flash twrp successfully dont remove memory card remove only battery and usb install battery and try to boot in twrp

Click to collapse



I did it bro as u instructed .but at end when trying to boot in twrp it goes into download screen .brother I think it is called boot loop ,plz help me in this ,I will be very grateful to u bcoz I am trying since a month reading every articles and blog trying every method but unsuccessful.I think if twrp will installed in my phone I can easy install custom rom.U can WhatsApp me also 7273945472 .hoping for quick reply


----------



## bhupender kaushik4444 (Nov 26, 2016)

Kanhaiyakr said:


> I did it bro as u instructed .but at end when trying to boot in twrp it goes into download screen .brother I think it is called boot loop ,plz help me in this ,I will be very grateful to u bcoz I am trying since a month reading every articles and blog trying every method but unsuccessful.I think if twrp will installed in my phone I can easy install custom rom.U can WhatsApp me also 7273945472 .hoping for quick reply

Click to collapse



use
fastboot -i 0x1ebf flash recovery twrp.img
adb kill-server >nul 2>nul
Now remove cable, press and hold Volume up + Volume down + Power key.
dont remove battery this time


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Nov 26, 2016)

bhupender kaushik4444 said:


> use
> fastboot -i 0x1ebf flash recovery twrp.img
> adb kill-server >nul 2>nul
> Now remove cable, press and hold Volume up + Volume down + Power key.
> dont remove battery this time

Click to collapse



No bro it won't work .it again comes to download screen


----------



## bhupender kaushik4444 (Nov 26, 2016)

Kanhaiyakr said:


> No bro it won't work .it again comes to download screen

Click to collapse



hear is your recovery files
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bxa4YHjXb1ogVTcxdjBGSEZJTUE


----------



## Zauq (Nov 27, 2016)

Can you post the code to extract emmc image?? I have a Coolpad manufactured phone and it's in Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader mode. 

I can get the emmc image from another fellow user. We've tried "dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/mmcblk0.img" however the output file size is as large as internal memory itself. 

As I understand we just need a few initial hidden partitions in the image not the entire emmc image. 

Kindly advise.


----------



## zardaman (Nov 29, 2016)

Zauq said:


> Can you post the code to extract emmc image?? I have a Coolpad manufactured phone and it's in Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader mode.
> 
> I can get the emmc image from another fellow user. We've tried "dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/mmcblk0.img" however the output file size is as large as internal memory itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Run this code using Terminal Emulator on a working device to dump the first 200 MB.


```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/external_sd/backup.img bs=1M count=200
```


----------



## Zauq (Nov 30, 2016)

..


----------



## Zauq (Nov 30, 2016)

zardaman said:


> Run this code using Terminal Emulator on a working device to dump the first 200 MB.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, shall try this and see.


----------



## Zauq (Dec 2, 2016)

bhupender kaushik4444 said:


> hi there i got the imei problam
> i write down everything (may be it will help someone or maybe not)
> first day i root it, then install twrp recovery and flash miui 7 rom successfully:
> it's work good two day.and i got an update
> ...

Click to collapse



Have been able to resolve your issue??


----------



## bhupender kaushik4444 (Dec 3, 2016)

Zauq said:


> Have been able to resolve your issue??

Click to collapse



Yes i got imei by flashing stock rom in my friend pc


----------



## urwithme (Dec 3, 2016)

zardaman said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned?
> Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.

Click to collapse



myphone is struck at 11% please help me....plz give ur whatsapp number plz pm ur number


----------



## Zauq (Dec 3, 2016)

Zauq said:


> Thanks, shall try this and see.

Click to collapse



I have got the emmc image of my device and wrote the same on a 32GB sdcard with Win32DiskImager. Now when I connect my device holding volume up to pc nothing happens in Device Manager .

I have tried different sequence of button while connected to pc but nothing happens. When I remove the sdcard and try then I go into Qualcomm HS_USB QDLoader 9008.

Any ideas??? Is there any other way to get the device in fastboot mode??

Any help would be much appreciated !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2016)

*UNBRICK] Reviving Yulong Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00)*



zardaman said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned?
> Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.

Click to collapse



same problem i am having please resolved the 9414343686


----------



## Zauq (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks a BUNCH :good::good::good::good::good:. I have used the trick on a Coolpad manufactured device "Qiku Q Terra 808" which was hard bricked (Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader mode) and the trick worked flawlessly.

Thanks for the tutorial I was able to revive my dead device. I had obtained the emmc image from a fellow user however the 200 mb emmc didn't work hence I requested to the user to provide 950 mb emmc image which he was backing up for himself.

I am grateful to you and the fellow user, because of you guys I was able to bring my dead device back to life. Keep up the good work :good::good::good:


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Dec 12, 2016)

Zauq said:


> Thanks a BUNCH :good::good::good::good::good:. I have used the trick on a Coolpad manufactured device "Qiku Q Terra 808" which was hard bricked (Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader mode) and the trick worked flawlessly.
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial I was able to revive my dead device. I had obtained the emmc image from a fellow user however the 200 mb emmc didn't work hence I requested to the user to provide 950 mb emmc image which he was backing up for himself.
> 
> I am grateful to you and the fellow user, because of you guys I was able to bring my dead device back to life. Keep up the good work :good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Plz provide the 950mb  emmc image we will be  grateful to u


----------



## Zauq (Dec 13, 2016)

Kanhaiyakr said:


> Plz provide the 950mb  emmc image we will be  grateful to u

Click to collapse



The 950 mb emmc image isn't of "Coolpad Dazen 1" but other device "Qiku Q Terra 808". I believe you have "Coolpad Dazen 1" hence this emmc image will not help you in any way.

I suggest you to get emmc image of you device from other user but try large emmc image like 1 GB or so and try. I can give you the code to dump the bigger emmc image of your device.

Good Luck !!


----------



## Avinash2 (Dec 24, 2016)

Is there any solution for "download screen dump " error occurred in ygdp tool 

Download screen dump error occurred when i tried flashing with YGDP Assembly version, but when i tried flashing with YGDP Customer version then a pop up window saying 'YGDP had stopped working' comes out just after few seconds when flashing starts.


----------



## k sarangi (Dec 26, 2016)

help me pls..my phone got bricked and its not going into the download mode...how can i flash


----------



## RamboRJ (Dec 27, 2016)

I have 2 coolpad dazen 1  phone and they both are dead. So I want solution for it as I tried all the steps that mentioned previously but nothing happened. I had booted 4gb sd card with 200 mb unbrick image and after booting it was showing 18 mb free out of 63 mb and after inserting sd card into my phone nothing happened not gone to bootloader or else....Plz help me to bring it back.


----------



## RamboRJ (Dec 28, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks Ashwinrg for ur suggestion and providing tool for flashing...Thank u so much


----------



## Ashwinrg (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey guys, use tool studio tool to unbrick your android.


----------



## sam007887 (Dec 28, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I was able to get bootloader, fastboot and all after following your steps . But it doesnot reboot if sd card with emmc image not inserted to the phone. Is it necessary that I always keep inserted sd card with emmc image to keep my phone running?


----------



## anil ghagre (Dec 29, 2016)

same problem bro 
is your phone working now


----------



## sam007887 (Dec 29, 2016)

I was unable to install rom with ygdp , it was stuck at "Entering downloading mode". I will try ADB sideloading . Hope that works.


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Jan 4, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> Hey guys, use tool studio tool to unbrick your android.

Click to collapse



How to get its compatibile coolpad dazen 1 software


----------



## rrjaiswal01 (Jan 4, 2017)

Guys please help
I had miui 7 in my dazen and mistakenly I applied ota update. Now the mobile does not getting past logo. Also other roms are not getting installed via twrp. Please help, I don't have any spare mobile :'(


----------



## Kanhaiyakr (Jan 6, 2017)

rrjaiswal01 said:


> Guys please help
> I had miui 7 in my dazen and mistakenly I applied ota update. Now the mobile does not getting past logo. Also other roms are not getting installed via twrp. Please help, I don't have any spare mobile :'(

Click to collapse



Had You Tried Flashing Via YGDP Tool?
If Not Then U must Try and Also Follow the precaution before Flashing


----------



## Shaikh Afroz (Jan 7, 2017)

coolpad dazen 1 miui7 rom install but volume down please help


----------



## jatintomar (Jan 7, 2017)

Great job Bro I unbrick my device by following your procedure. Thanks bro for sharing it


----------



## Pranab4mjsg (Jan 10, 2017)

*Fail to execute flash command!*

it's showing error as
12:55:14  CELL0: Fail to execute flash command!
12:55:14  CELL0: Res:flash write failure
12:55:14  CELL0: Fail to transmit system file data !
12:55:14  CELL0: Lock bootloader ...
12:55:14  CELL0: Download faile,please try again!!
12:55:14  CELL0: Total download time elapsed: 0 min : 55 sec
12:55:14  CELL0: Downloading all files: Failed!
what to do now ? pls help me 
:crying:


----------



## cheif plague (Jan 12, 2017)

*Phone switched off at 33%*

when i was sucessfully flashing the stock rom in my coolpad dazen 1(which was bricked) my phone switched off at 33% now i cant get it back to fastboot nothing is hapenning at all:crying::crying::crying:

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Shafeek A said:


> Dazen coolpad 1  is very easy to unbrick.
> First download
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3523620&d=1446150777
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it only shows waiting for device nothing happens

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




Shafeek A said:


> Dazen coolpad 1  is very easy to unbrick.
> First download
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3523620&d=1446150777
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it only shows waiting for device nothing happens


----------



## 9542195765 (Jan 13, 2017)

*coolpad 1 showing HS-USB Qdloader 9008 only and emmc image fix also not working*

coolpad 1 showing HS-USB Qdloader 9008 only and emmc image fix also not working

and i also tried QFIL(qpst) and ToolStudio no success unable to download flash programmer using sahara protocol




zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dineshdin926 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi my Coolpad dozen 1 Mobile was dead....I have installed miui 8297 successful...restart my mobile was dead but am using ygdp tool flash failed ....fastboot mode screen down side  
Screen text secure mode how to flash plzz help me...


----------



## Jamil69 (Jan 23, 2017)

snehansu said:


> It s not booting for second tym. Its vibrating when i connect it using usb drive

Click to collapse



Same problem here, after writing img to sd card and inserting in phone, mobile only vibrates continiously...


----------



## ayushman11 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Error at 11% continued*

Brother, 
              I have coolpad dazen 1 which i rooted for making enable it for jio and i successfully made it happen but one day it was showing factor reset all of sudden so i did and after that it was not getting on i tried to install rom via ygpd tool but it is showing error even after applying your method by emmc image file it showng error at 11% and get failed. please guide me i'll be so thankful to you.
Regards
Ayush Agnihotri


----------



## rajiv0001 (Feb 2, 2017)

my coolpad dazen 1 in firmware update by ygtp tool faill in 11 % showing error fail 12.24.21.rtf in screen dump error.


----------



## saifi2hack (Feb 3, 2017)

zardaman said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned?
> Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.

Click to collapse



Sir, Can you please help me too.
my problem is same as mentioned. my Number is 8376837878


----------



## GurwinderKalsi (Feb 6, 2017)

*Thanks*

I heartly thankful the developer who provide this method on XDA. My coolpad dazen1 is hard bricked. this method worked properly to put life in my dead Coolpad dazen 1.

Once again Thank you


----------



## basratransport36 (Feb 6, 2017)

*coolpad dazen have huge problems*

I have coolpad dazen 1...and I root my cool pad dazen 1 phone and install ui after this I have got one update of ui when I start to update my phone my phone is dead


----------



## Bmurugan224 (Feb 8, 2017)

*Coolpad dazen1 mobile dead*

Sir my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ygdp method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb mobile starts vibrating only and laptop create many more local disks but no luck how can i get my device back to life please help me sir..


----------



## renuprashanth (Feb 20, 2017)

hi brother ... My mobile disconnected after 1minute during this method...but now my mobile is completely dead. now this method not working.. when i connected my mobile it gives vibration.kindly help me to unbrick my mobile


----------



## sonnu0100 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bmurugan224 said:


> Sir my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ygdp method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb mobile starts vibrating only and laptop create many more local disks but no luck how can i get my device back to life please help me sir..

Click to collapse



Same problem here .  Many windows open and device start vibrating  .. anybody please help

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




basratransport36 said:


> I have coolpad dazen 1...and I root my cool pad dazen 1 phone and install ui after this I have got one update of ui when I start to update my phone my phone is dead

Click to collapse






zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot,
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  I have personally revived my Coolpad Dazen 1 (8297L-I00) using this method and tested it twice by hardbricking and unbricking my device before posting it here. I bear no responsibility of whatever that happens to your device/sdcard/computer by using this guide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

Tried this method ..  writing image to sd card sucessful, but when insert the memory card in phone , still no fastboot mode .  Formatted in fat32 ( followed all steps as described )  

Please help

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you*


----------



## sonnu0100 (Feb 22, 2017)

Zauq said:


> The 950 mb emmc image isn't of "Coolpad Dazen 1" but other device "Qiku Q Terra 808". I believe you have "Coolpad Dazen 1" hence this emmc image will not help you in any way.
> 
> I suggest you to get emmc image of you device from other user but try large emmc image like 1 GB or so and try. I can give you the code to dump the bigger emmc image of your device.
> 
> Good Luck !!

Click to collapse



I tried all methods , even qfil fails .   Can u tell what was the outcome of the small backup file .


When i put the 200mb emmc bavkup file in memory card , there is no change to phone , not going to fastboot .  Will increasing the size to 1 gb ( will take backuo from working phone ) will take to phone to fastboot mode ???

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## sonnu0100 (Feb 23, 2017)

Zauq said:


> The 950 mb emmc image isn't of "Coolpad Dazen 1" but other device "Qiku Q Terra 808". I believe you have "Coolpad Dazen 1" hence this emmc image will not help you in any way.
> 
> I suggest you to get emmc image of you device from other user but try large emmc image like 1 GB or so and try. I can give you the code to dump the bigger emmc image of your device.
> 
> Good Luck !!

Click to collapse



Code plz ??

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## Zauq (Feb 23, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> I tried all methods , even qfil fails .   Can u tell what was the outcome of the small backup file .
> 
> 
> When i put the 200mb emmc bavkup file in memory card , there is no change to phone , not going to fastboot .  Will increasing the size to 1 gb ( will take backuo from working phone ) will take to phone to fastboot mode ???
> ...

Click to collapse



I had used Ubuntu and dd command to write the emmc image on the sdcard and as soon as it was done multiple pop ups appeared saying error on the sdcard. The sdcard will show only 50-60 MB space and image folder in it like image/mgfc/modem_pr......... rest would be hidden.

I would suggest to use large emmc of your device.


----------



## sonnu0100 (Feb 23, 2017)

Zauq said:


> I had used Ubuntu and dd command to write the emmc image on the sdcard and as soon as it was done multiple pop ups appeared saying error on the sdcard. The sdcard will show only 50-60 MB space and image folder in it like image/mgfc/modem_pr......... rest would be hidden.
> 
> I would suggest to use large emmc of your device.

Click to collapse



I have started the backup emmc via this command .

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/bavkup.ing bs=1m count=95000000  

( i have tried count=950 , but it make a backup of 950bytes only ) ..  

The image backup process is very slow ~5kb/s .
The 100 mb image will be ready in 2-3 hours .  Will try to write this on sd card and then try .

I have single backup.image and you are saying about multiple folder like image/mgfc?modem_pr ..  can u explain ??  How should a backup file will look like ?? Only a single backup.img or have some folders???

Yes when we write image file on sd card it wilk be 50-60 mb only as it created partitions . We can repartition the card and make it to full storage .. can u share your hangout/whatsapp in pm so i can repair my device tonight . 

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## Zauq (Feb 23, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> Code plz ??
> 
> Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

Click to collapse



adb shell
su
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/emmc-backup.img bs=512 count=2000000

The output file size shall be 950 mb plus. In my case 200 mb didn't work hence I had requested the other user to get the emmc for me.

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




sonnu0100 said:


> I have started the backup emmc via this command .
> 
> dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/bavkup.ing bs=1m count=95000000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Backup.img would be a single .img file. I referred to the sdcard writing, you would have image/mgfc?modem_pr .. on sdcard when you've written backup emmc img on it.


----------



## sonnu0100 (Feb 23, 2017)

Zauq said:


> adb shell
> su
> dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/emmc-backup.img bs=512 count=2000000
> 
> The output file size shall be 950 mb plus. In my case 200 mb didn't work hence I had requested the other user to get the emmc for me.

Click to collapse



The speed of backup is ~5kbps .  Will take 50 hours for a gb file .  I have borrowed the phone and lappy for tonight .  How can i complete the task ..  can i download the firmware and place it in memory card, will it do the same ? Below is the firmware file files 




Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## Zauq (Feb 23, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> The speed of backup is ~5kbps .  Will take 50 hours for a gb file .  I have borrowed the phone and lappy for tonight .  How can i complete the task ..  can i download the firmware and place it in memory card, will it do the same ? Below is the firmware file files
> 
> View attachment 4052100View attachment 4052101View attachment 4052102View attachment 4052103
> 
> Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you cannot download the emmc image, it can only be copied from a working device. As far as speed is concerned, it should not take much time to copy 1 GB. I made a copy of entire emmc after my device got unbricked and it only took 20-30 mins for 16 GB.

Try with the code I've given.


----------



## sonnu0100 (Feb 23, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Unfortunately you cannot download the emmc image, it can only be copied from a working device. As far as speed is concerned, it should not take much time to copy 1 GB. I made a copy of entire emmc after my device got unbricked and it only took 20-30 mins for 16 GB.
> 
> Try with the code I've given.

Click to collapse



Nearly 1:30 hours gone and only 25 mb backup image created . I am creating on internal memory . The sd is not recognizing in Coolpad . IN pc it work greats. 

The code u have pasted is just for 200(2000000) mb file , i changed to 950 (count= 950000000) mb . 
Have u created the backup.img , as i have read from the comments u downloaded other user backup.img .   

15-16 min will be for writing this image to sd card via win32 disk image writer .??    I am bit confused .  Is t normal to take soo much time or my PC is slow 

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




Zauq said:


> Unfortunately you cannot download the emmc image, it can only be copied from a working device. As far as speed is concerned, it should not take much time to copy 1 GB. I made a copy of entire emmc after my device got unbricked and it only took 20-30 mins for 16 GB.
> 
> Try with the code I've given.

Click to collapse



I have retyped the code .. and now the file backup speed is fast . Do i have to stop backup at 950 mb (unplug the device ) or the backup size will be by deafult ?

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## Zauq (Feb 24, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> Nearly 1:30 hours gone and only 25 mb backup image created . I am creating on internal memory . The sd is not recognizing in Coolpad . IN pc it work greats.
> 
> The code u have pasted is just for 200(2000000) mb file , i changed to 950 (count= 950000000) mb .
> Have u created the backup.img , as i have read from the comments u downloaded other user backup.img .
> ...

Click to collapse



The code I've given is for 950 MB file. If you're using the  given code then you don't need to stop in between, the final output file size would be 950 MB plus. 

Writing to sdcard would depend on you pc & sdcard speed.


----------



## Cramyhmar (Mar 4, 2017)

*Same problem idid every thing as u mention plis contact 9774059478 whatsapp*



zardaman said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I'm offline for a while due to personal matters. Did you follow the step EXACTLY as mentioned?
> Try redoing all the steps and if not successful. You may contact me personally on whatsapp. I'll pm you my number if necessary.

Click to collapse



Plis help same problem here 9774059478 whatsapp


----------



## saifi2hack (Mar 4, 2017)

This guide worked for me :good::good::good::good:


----------



## sonnu0100 (Mar 4, 2017)

saifi2hack said:


> This guide worked for me :good::good::good::good:

Click to collapse



What was your problem exactly ??  Dead phone , reaction when connected to pc .. steps ..   as i have a coolpad ,when connected to pc it only vibrates .   Written the emmc image on memroy card (larger backup from working phone -1gb) .  But still no download mode .   Can u tell the exact condition and steps u followed .

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## saifi2hack (Mar 5, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> What was your problem exactly ??  Dead phone , reaction when connected to pc .. steps ..   as i have a coolpad ,when connected to pc it only vibrates .   Written the emmc image on memroy card (larger backup from working phone -1gb) .  But still no download mode .   Can u tell the exact condition and steps u followed .
> 
> Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

Click to collapse



My mobile was dead it only shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, in device managar. After go through this guide it full working now. 
A also create video for it. 
Link:- https://youtu.be/jsHnIXN62cU


----------



## sonnu0100 (Mar 6, 2017)

saifi2hack said:


> My mobile was dead it only shows Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, in device managar. After go through this guide it full working now.
> A also create video for it.
> Link:- https://youtu.be/jsHnIXN62cU

Click to collapse



Thanks for vedio Will try again tomorrow the whole process .

  Can we flash without putting battery ??

After putting memory card (emmc image written ) If we boot device , what will be the outcome .  The coolpad logo is coming now but cant make it go to download mode . 
Is Pc connection required for booting to download mode ??

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## saifi2hack (Mar 6, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> Thanks for vedio Will try again tomorrow the whole process .
> 
> Can we flash without putting battery ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes we should flash without battery.
While pressing volume up button it ask for Fastboot mode after putting memory card. 
Yes Fastboot ADB Driver shows in device manager.


----------



## sonnu0100 (Mar 6, 2017)

saifi2hack said:


> Yes we should flash without battery.
> While pressing volume up button it ask for Fastboot mode after putting memory card.
> Yes Fastboot ADB Driver shows in device manager.

Click to collapse



Secure phone written at bottom left side in download mode .  Any solution ?

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## saifi2hack (Mar 7, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> Secure phone written at bottom left side in download mode .  Any solution ?
> 
> Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

Click to collapse



Right now i don't know about this. i will suggest u try to unblock bootloader with Fastboot+ADB .


----------



## sonnu0100 (Mar 7, 2017)

saifi2hack said:


> Right now i don't know about this. i will suggest u try to unblock bootloader with Fastboot+ADB .

Click to collapse



Phone only boot to coolpad logo .. aur download mode if connected to ygdp .   The flash procedure start with it , but stucks at11% .   Tried the same firmware on on other phone, it works fine .

But the dead phone, and one soft  bricked phone ( hangs at coolpad logo without emmc image )   stop flashing via yqdp at 11%  . 

Hit THANKS  if somebody help you


----------



## saifi2hack (Mar 7, 2017)

sonnu0100 said:


> Phone only boot to coolpad logo .. aur download mode if connected to ygdp .   The flash procedure start with it , but stucks at11% .   Tried the same firmware on on other phone, it works fine .
> 
> But the dead phone, and one soft  bricked phone ( hangs at coolpad logo without emmc image )   stop flashing via yqdp at 11%  .
> 
> Hit THANKS  if somebody help you

Click to collapse



If it stick on 11 % then your EMMC is corrupted. It can only recover by JTAG.


----------



## jassi99 (Mar 9, 2017)

*Same problwm with me... no downliding mode apear..just vibrating when i conect pc*

I





Hridhay said:


> Hey. i followed the steps correctly. But when using ygdp tool, the flashing got stopped at 72%... now phone is really dead.. there is nothing on the screen now.. when connected to usb the LED lights up for few seconds and bootloader is not showing... It keeps on vibrating when tries to power on.... what do i do..?/?  pls help.

Click to collapse



Same problem sir... fone only vibrate when insert eMMC card in it...and conect to pc or switch on... if any body solve this problem plz whtsp me +919896206651 reqst to alll


----------



## RaJa RoY (Mar 26, 2017)

*Flashing 11% Error*

Hey xda-developers team. My COOLPAD DAZEN 1 was bricked. I try this method but flashing 11% error. What can i do? Please help me...:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## JDExp. (Mar 29, 2017)

*100% Working*

Thanks for bringing my phone back


----------



## adityasaxena1995 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hii dude I've followed all steps but when I flash my coolpad it shows 11% error and still stuck in logo when I on my device even my memory SD damaged and it'll shows only 73 mb


----------



## Manish54 (Mar 29, 2017)

do you have something like this for Moto Z.
It died 3 months ago and my PC wont even detect it.


----------



## SEDHURAMAN (Apr 3, 2017)

*Coolpad dazen 1 unbriked  pls find the attach photo copy*







zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Varun1988 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Lost Phone and Memory Card too*

I have tried to do the same method as mentioned, everything works fine with me. Have successfully laced EMMC Image in Memory card. While flashing through YGDP Tool, My phone got stuck on 56% and mobile display turned off. I waited a lot it to start again but nothing happened so i decided to plug it out and start the same procedure again. but this time nothing happened when i plugged my mobile again no display nothing when i plugged it again its started vibrating nonstop. I have plugged out the battery. Now i am stuck here cant go ahead. Please help me on this. 7007048845 in my whats app number. Thanks


----------



## Zauq (Apr 17, 2017)

vikashpatty said:


> Thanks Bro Finally Got My CoolPad Back
> I was Trying this method on win10 but not succeeded but finally done it via win 7.

Click to collapse



You tried the method of writing to the sdcard or flashing with ygdp tool via WIndows 7???

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

I need emmc image of 1 GB of Coolpad Dazen 1 from a working device as 200 mb emmc image isn't working for me. Anyone who could get me the image??


----------



## TataTiGor (Apr 19, 2017)

*Coolpad Dazen 1 rom Stuck at 92 %*

While falshing coolpad using YGDP tools , I  stucked at 92% everytime  , Pls Guide me How to resolve this issue .
This Is the error I am getting at 92 % 
23:04:03  CELL2: Software Version:  Assembly - <V5.00_150927_01>
23:04:03  CELL2: Cell 2 USB address is: 6&A832C58&0&2
23:04:22  CELL2: Download Started...
23:04:22  CELL2: Downloading CPB: 
23:04:22  CELL2: Init DownQueue...
23:04:22  CELL2: Device connected, start to download ...
23:04:22  CELL2: Get bootloader information ...
23:04:22  CELL2: Bootloader is new !
23:04:22  CELL2: Bootloader will not use CRC while system img!
23:04:22  CELL2: Bootloader supports querying CID!
23:04:22  CELL2: Bootloader does not support querying Secure !
23:04:22  CELL2: Check device ...
23:04:22  CELL2: Check CID Pass.
23:04:22  CELL2: Check phone pass !
23:04:22  CELL2: The phone doesn't support check the secure!
23:04:22  CELL2: Phone fix pass !
23:04:22  CELL2: Switched device to upgrade mode ...
23:04:22  CELL2: Start to download CPB ...
23:04:22  CELL2: Unlock bootloader ...
23:04:22  CELL2:  Start to download sbl1.mbn file ...
23:04:22  CELL2: transmit sbl1.mbn file size info OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Transmit sbl1.mbn file Flag code OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Start to download tz.mbn file ...
23:04:22  CELL2: transmit tz.mbn file size info OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Transmit tz.mbn file Flag code OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Start to download rpm.mbn file ...
23:04:22  CELL2: transmit rpm.mbn file size info OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Transmit rpm.mbn file Flag code OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Start to download sbl1.mbn file ...
23:04:22  CELL2: transmit sbl1.mbn file size info OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Transmit sbl1.mbn file Flag code OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Start to download tz.mbn file ...
23:04:22  CELL2: transmit tz.mbn file size info OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Transmit tz.mbn file Flag code OK
23:04:22  CELL2:  Start to download rpm.mbn file ...
23:04:22  CELL2: transmit rpm.mbn file size info OK
23:04:23  CELL2:  Transmit rpm.mbn file Flag code OK
23:04:23  CELL2:  Start to download system.img file ...
23:04:23  CELL2: Downloading the 1 packet of system
23:05:10  CELL2: Downloading the 2 packet of system
23:05:56  CELL2: Downloading the 3 packet of system
23:06:42  CELL2: Downloading the 4 packet of system
23:07:37  CELL2: Downloading the 5 packet of system
23:08:51  CELL2: Downloading the 6 packet of system
23:09:40  CELL2: Downloading the 7 packet of system
23:10:27  CELL2: Downloading the 8 packet of system
23:10:44  CELL2: transmit system file data  finished,Next...
23:10:44  CELL2:  Start to download userdata.img file ...
23:10:44  CELL2: Downloading the 1 packet of userdata
23:11:18  CELL2: Fail to execute flash command!
23:11:18  CELL2: Res:size too large
23:11:18  CELL2: Fail to transmit userdata file data !
23:11:18  CELL2: Lock bootloader ...
23:11:18  CELL2: Download faile,please try again!!
23:11:18  CELL2: Total download time elapsed: 6 min : 56 sec
23:11:18  CELL2: Downloading all files: Failed


----------



## Zauq (Apr 20, 2017)

I have tried with the 200 mb emmc image but it's not working for me hence I need a bigger size emmc image from a working Coolpad Dazen 1 phone. I would appreciate if anyone who has a working phone to provide me the required image and upload the same on google drive. The image can be obtained when device is booted fully and with root privilege, type the following code in the terminal app:-

su
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/coolpad-emmc-backup.img bs=512 count=2000000

The above code will dump 950 mb plus emmc.img on the internal memory. Just be careful while typing the code don't change anything in  the code.

I suppose the above emmc image will also help users who are stuck at 11% or so while flashing with YGDP tool.

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## GuestK0016 (Apr 23, 2017)

Zauq said:


> I have tried with the 200 mb emmc image but it's not working for me hence I need a bigger size emmc image from a working Coolpad Dazen 1 phone. I would appreciate if anyone who has a working phone to provide me the required image and upload the same on google drive. The image can be obtained when device is booted fully and with root privilege, type the following code in the terminal app:-
> 
> su
> dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/coolpad-emmc-backup.img bs=512 count=2000000
> ...

Click to collapse



Will upload it by tonight bro.

Have backed it up


----------



## Zauq (Apr 23, 2017)

KauG said:


> Will upload it by tonight bro.
> 
> Have backed it up

Click to collapse



Thank you so much Bhai :good::good:.... Eagerly awaiting.


----------



## rkbiswas (Apr 25, 2017)

*Fastboot not working*

My phone is Coolpad Dazen 1-  After completing the eMMC process the fastboot mode is not showing in phone screen. What can I do now... Please help


----------



## Zauq (Apr 27, 2017)

rkbiswas said:


> My phone is Coolpad Dazen 1-  After completing the eMMC process the fastboot mode is not showing in phone screen. What can I do now... Please help

Click to collapse



What size sdcard you've used??

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




TataTiGor said:


> While falshing coolpad using YGDP tools , I  stucked at 92% everytime  , Pls Guide me How to resolve this issue .
> This Is the error I am getting at 92 %
> 23:04:03  CELL2: Software Version:  Assembly - <V5.00_150927_01>
> 23:04:03  CELL2: Cell 2 USB address is: 6&A832C58&0&2
> ...

Click to collapse



Any luck???


----------



## TataTiGor (Apr 27, 2017)

Zauq said:


> What size sdcard you've used??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same procedure Done in many time Still stuck at 92 % 
I have 2 firmware file 
Coolpad_Dazen__4.4.120.00.T1.150511.8297L_I00_(by_firmwarefile.com)
Coolpad Dazen Stock 4.4.150.00.T1.150528.8297L_I00 by janak sarvaiya

Tried both of them with latest YGDP_Tool_V5.00 
Still same Error


----------



## Nickrajani (Apr 27, 2017)

I can get my dazen 1 in recovery but can't mount it also it's internal storage shows 0 mb can I use this method or is the internal storage is dead? And also can I install system in external SD?


----------



## Chandan av (Apr 29, 2017)

*Same problem bro*

I rooted and installed miui7 for Coolpad after 2months my phone started vibrating then after I started to reinstall the firmware it's not taking my phone is dead bro it's not waiting on and not entering the download mode


----------



## ansariaakil786 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Please Help me*

my coolpad dazen 1 is dead after updating custom rom.. now it is not turning *ON...NOT charging....NOT LED*.. not going in *Fastboot or Recovery mode*...How can i get back my phone..??
when i plug in USB in my dead phone it shows *QHUSB_BULK* in device manager....it does not show as *HS-USB QDLoader* 9008..and many partitions shows in my computer.. but phone does not response.. not detected in YGDP tool...
i tried to followed ur guide.. flashed emmc img in SD card.. but phone still not going in fastboot mode... its only show as *QHUSB_BULK* in device manager...
please help me...:crying::crying::crying::crying:

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 AM ----------




zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my coolpad dazen 1 is dead after updating custom rom.. now it is not turning *ON...NOT charging....NOT LED*.. not going in *Fastboot or Recovery mode*...How can i get back my phone..??
when i plug in USB in my dead phone it shows *QHUSB_BULK* in device manager....it does not show as *HS-USB QDLoader* 9008..and many partitions shows in my computer.. but phone does not response.. not detected in YGDP tool...
i tried to followed ur guide.. flashed emmc img in SD card.. but phone still not going in fastboot mode... its only show as *QHUSB_BULK* in device manager...
please help me...:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Zauq (May 2, 2017)

Those who are able to get into fastboot mode but are stuck at 11% or so, please head to the following post for the fix:-

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-coolpad-dazen-1-stuck-11-flashing-t3605497


----------



## jaxon_19xx (May 5, 2017)

*Emmc not working!*

I have written the emmc than also it doesnt boot in fastboot please help me with this.... . Please please please


----------



## keshri (May 22, 2017)

hi frien
i have coolpad dazen 1, its not flashing due to not connect with port, its showing error, please help me to recover my mobile
its not showing by usb


----------



## Imssk (May 25, 2017)

Whenever I am trying to start the phone or get into fastboot, my coolpad dazen 1 just vibrates continuously. Any solutions plz?


----------



## Avinash2 (May 30, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Those who are able to get into fastboot mode but are stuck at 11% or so, please head to the following post for the fix:-
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-coolpad-dazen-1-stuck-11-flashing-t3605497

Click to collapse




I successfully revived my dead phone by following this guide .Thanks a lot. Actually i was searching for such scattered QPST files....This version of YGDP extracts it all...:good:. Earlier Assembly or customer version didn't exract CPB files for Qualcomm devices......:laugh: .....Also place the fastboot files before running the batch file..... 



Earlier my phone was also not getting into bootloader screen even after inserting memory card with flashed emmc in it and was vibrating continuously.....Then I did following thing(in WINDOWS 7) to force the phone into old qualcom 9008 mode(complete hard bricked condition):

1. Installed Mini Tool Partion Wizard on my PC
2. UNINSTALLED Qualcomm Drivers.
3.connected phone with memory card (with flashed emmc in it)
4. Now the computer will recognize it as USB bulk in device manager and many partion will start to pop out on screen.
5. Opened "mini tool partion wizard". There u will see all partion of phone....
6. Deleted all partion and clicked on apply button

After mini tool will complete its operation then phone's bootloader screen will automatically light up.

Now after I followed the process given in this link (to flash all the scattered file using batch file.  fastboot files should be in that folder too and phone' driver should be installed)

If anybody tried and suceeded, then give a reply too


----------



## Zauq (May 30, 2017)

Avinash2 said:


> I successfully revived my dead phone by following this guide .Thanks a lot. Actually i was searching for such scattered QPST files....This version of YGDP extracts it all...:good:. Earlier Assembly or customer version didn't exract CPB files for Qualcomm devices......:laugh: .....Also place the fastboot files before running the batch file.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had tried the Windows 7 method before writing the subject post but the Mini Partitioning tool couldn't delete the phone's partitions as if the partitions are write protected in my case.

Good that you were able to revive your device. Please write about your method on the my post as well so users who visit the post can know about this trick.


----------



## Avinash2 (May 30, 2017)

Yes, pop up windows says that it is write protected but mini partion tool just deletes it all.


----------



## ayushman11 (Jun 1, 2017)

Zauq said:


> I had tried the Windows 7 method before writing the subject post but the Mini Partitioning tool couldn't delete the phone's partitions as if the partitions are write protected in my case.
> 
> Good that you were able to revive your device. Please write about your method on the my post as well so users who visit the post can know about this trick.

Click to collapse




Same here happening with me.. It's unable to delete those.. I wonder how he did that.

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




Avinash2 said:


> Yes, pop up windows says that it is write protected but mini partion tool just deletes it all.

Click to collapse



I tried same method as you told us but phone screen didn't lighten up even after complete process of deleting and it's showing again in mini partition tool. It's unable to delete those partition.


----------



## Abhi 8888 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Not getting partitions*

I wonder how u guys are getting partitions my phone does not showing any partition it just keeps vibrating


----------



## raman_nepalia (Jun 4, 2017)

After doing all things I couldn't get the internal partitions. I could only get HSUSB_BULK under device manager after uninstalling all Qualcomm drivers and related drivers...
Could anybody describes the procedure step by step please....


----------



## raman_nepalia (Jun 6, 2017)

Avinash2 said:


> I successfully revived my dead phone by following this guide .Thanks a lot. Actually i was searching for such scattered QPST files....This version of YGDP extracts it all...:good:. Earlier Assembly or customer version didn't exract CPB files for Qualcomm devices......:laugh: .....Also place the fastboot files before running the batch file.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not able to get the internal Emmc partitions even after uninstalling the Qualcomm drivers and other drivers also. Only get QHUSB_Bulk under device manager. Is there any other way to get the internal partition? Please reply how did you able to get those partitions.


----------



## sandeep ku91 (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kindly Share the File please*



KauG said:


> Will upload it by tonight bro.
> 
> Have backed it up

Click to collapse



Hi 
Can you please share the file with me as well.
Thanks


----------



## sagar1988 (Jun 27, 2017)

y coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating


----------



## jatintomar (Jul 1, 2017)

Avinash2 said:


> I successfully revived my dead phone by following this guide .Thanks a lot. Actually i was searching for such scattered QPST files....This version of YGDP extracts it all...:good:. Earlier Assembly or customer version didn't exract CPB files for Qualcomm devices......:laugh: .....Also place the fastboot files before running the batch file.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How u get partitions 
I followed but it shows unknown partition for 1 second and gone 
Plz help bro in reviving my phone


----------



## shruti.jain (Jul 2, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Thank you so much Bhai :good::good:.... Eagerly awaiting.

Click to collapse



Hey, did u get that file.
pls give me the link

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




KauG said:


> Will upload it by tonight bro.
> 
> Have backed it up

Click to collapse



give me the link.. i need it


----------



## izzi_cruise (Jul 19, 2017)

are u have file unbrick for coolpad e501, my coolpad e501 is brick stuck on mode hs-usb 9008. thanks for ur help


----------



## drsaurabh (Jul 20, 2017)

*problem of poping many windows*

for those who are facing problem of poping many windows just use DISKPART in windows to format partition in coolpad dazen 1 ..........after successful completion u will be able to see fastboot mode


----------



## jatintomar (Jul 20, 2017)

drsaurabh said:


> for those who are facing problem of poping many windows just use DISKPART in windows to format partition in coolpad dazen 1 ..........after successful completion u will be able to see fastboot mode

Click to collapse



Can u plz describe how to use??
I will be very helpful


----------



## nischait (Jul 27, 2017)

jatintomar said:


> Can u plz describe how to use??
> I will be very helpful

Click to collapse



Cmd -> Run as administrator
You are here now
C:/Windows/system32
Type diskpart
Now you will be in diskpart mode
DISKPART> disk list
There will be shown many disks
Select disk which you need to clean
Beware don't select any disk of your harddisk
Type select disk 2(2-> as shown in list which you need to clean)
Type clean
Wait for success message
Now again select other disk
And clean
 Done


----------



## ashishpatelald (Jul 30, 2017)

*Unbrick Coolpad Dazen1 Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, No Fastboot, no led on charging*

Unbrick Coolpad Dazen1 Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, No Fastboot, no led on charging .... tried above method but nothing happen what should i do... or pm me on WA +919695147416
or mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Aug 31, 2017)

*how to Solve this 11%  stuck issue...My Coolpad is dead*

my coolpad dazen 1 is dead after updating custom rom.. now it is not turning ON...NO charging....NO LED.. not going in Fastboot or Recovery mode...How can i get back my phone..?? I tried to flash with Ygdp but same problem with 11% stuck
when i plug in USB in my dead phone it shows Coolpad Android Bootloader Interface  in device manager.... 

Help me guyss

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------




Avinash2 said:


> I successfully revived my dead phone by following this guide .Thanks a lot. Actually i was searching for such scattered QPST files....This version of YGDP extracts it all...:good:. Earlier Assembly or customer version didn't exract CPB files for Qualcomm devices......:laugh: .....Also place the fastboot files before running the batch file.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




But my device is  show Coolpad Android Bootloader Interface...not show as usb bulk in device manager(windows 8.1)..


----------



## Zauq (Aug 31, 2017)

Mehul ParMar said:


> my coolpad dazen 1 is dead after updating custom rom.. now it is not turning ON...NO charging....NO LED.. not going in Fastboot or Recovery mode...How can i get back my phone..?? I tried to flash with Ygdp but same problem with 11% stuck
> when i plug in USB in my dead phone it shows Coolpad Android Bootloader Interface  in device manager....
> 
> Help me guyss
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow the tutorial given on the link --- https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-coolpad-dazen-1-stuck-11-flashing-t3605497

Skip step 6. in the given tutorial as your device is fastboot mode.


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Aug 31, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Follow the tutorial given on the link --- https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-coolpad-dazen-1-stuck-11-flashing-t3605497
> 
> Skip step 6. in the given tutorial as your device is fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



i tried it...but when i m double clicking on flash_all_dazen , it shows fastboot is not recognized as internal or external command, operable program or batch file


----------



## Ashwinrg (Aug 31, 2017)

Mehul ParMar said:


> i tried it...but when i m double clicking on flash_all_dazen , it shows fastboot is not recognized as internal or external command, operable program or batch file

Click to collapse



You need to install adb and fastboot drivers.


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Aug 31, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> You need to install adb and fastboot drivers.

Click to collapse



Bro ,plz contact me on whatsapp 8980608216


----------



## Zauq (Aug 31, 2017)

Mehul ParMar said:


> Bro ,plz contact me on whatsapp 8980608216

Click to collapse



..


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Aug 31, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Download the adb & fastboot drivers installer --- https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979

Click to collapse



I tried it bro...nothing happens...ygdp still stuck at 11%...


----------



## Zauq (Aug 31, 2017)

Mehul ParMar said:


> i tried it...but when i m double clicking on flash_all_dazen , it shows fastboot is not recognized as internal or external command, operable program or batch file

Click to collapse



Download the adb & fastboot drivers installer --- https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979

Follow the installer instructions and click yes to all.


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Aug 31, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Download the adb & fastboot drivers installer --- https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
> 
> Follow the installer instructions and click yes to all.

Click to collapse



I tried it bro...1st of installed adb n fastboot drivers n then click on flash all dazen...but result is as earlier


----------



## Zauq (Aug 31, 2017)

Mehul ParMar said:


> I tried it bro...1st of installed adb n fastboot drivers n then click on flash all dazen...but result is as earlier

Click to collapse



Is there exclamation yellow mark on "Coolpad Boorloader Interface" in device manager??


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Aug 31, 2017)

Zauq said:


> Is there exclamation yellow mark on "Coolpad Boorloader Interface" in device manager??

Click to collapse



No any exclamation bro...Clearly written that android phone n in this Coolpad Android Bootloader interface...

Plz bro whatsapp me 8980608216


----------



## RAJ-UPRETI (Sep 10, 2017)

Bro..can you please upload the files you used..i'm trying these things for 25 days still didn't find a way to repair my dazan 1.. i think you are the only one who came out of this situation..(i.e continuous vibrating after emmc sd inserted in mobile)...i thought downgrade to windows 7 would work but it didn't..still...now i'm confused where is the problem..i tried many versions of windows, 32..diskimager..with all of my friends sd cards..but nothing happened. please help me and many guys here who lost their phones..thanks

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------




Mehul ParMar said:


> my coolpad dazen 1 is dead after updating custom rom.. now it is not turning ON...NO charging....NO LED.. not going in Fastboot or Recovery mode...How can i get back my phone..?? I tried to flash with Ygdp but same problem with 11% stuck
> when i plug in USB in my dead phone it shows Coolpad Android Bootloader Interface  in device manager....
> 
> Help me guyss
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro..can you please upload the files you used..i'm trying these things for 25 days still didn't find a way to repair my dazan 1.. i think you are the only one who came out of this situation..(i.e continuous vibrating after emmc sd inserted in mobile)...i thought downgrade to windows 7 would work but it didn't..still...now i'm confused where is the problem..i tried many versions of windows, 32..diskimager..with all of my friends sd cards..but nothing happened. please help me and many guys here who lost their phones..thanks


----------



## Mehul ParMar (Sep 10, 2017)

RAJ-UPRETI said:


> Bro..can you please upload the files you used..i'm trying these things for 25 days still didn't find a way to repair my dazan 1.. i think you are the only one who came out of this situation..(i.e continuous vibrating after emmc sd inserted in mobile)...i thought downgrade to windows 7 would work but it didn't..still...now i'm confused where is the problem..i tried many versions of windows, 32..diskimager..with all of my friends sd cards..but nothing happened. please help me and many guys here who lost their phones..thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When i was using windows 8.1 it shows coolpad android bootloader but right now i m using windows 7 but it shows usb bulk when qualcomm driver uninstalled ande when driver installed it showsa as qualcomm qhs_usb Qloader or something like that...i m also confused what should i do for this...but one of my frnd has a working coolpad dazen 1...so i want to use his device backup for revive this device


----------



## RAJ-UPRETI (Sep 10, 2017)

*bro if you find solution to this..pls share with me.. meri<dot>[email protected]<dot>com*



awsomehacker said:


> my coolpad dazen 1 was bricked when i applied my miui update and after that i used ur method and while flashing it struck at 33% and after that i am not able to switch on my phone whenever i coonect the phone through usb its led light turns red and it starts vibrating but no luck how can i get my device back to life please tell in a serious danger [/bro if you find solution to this..pls share with me.. meri<dot>[email protected]<dot>com]

Click to collapse


----------



## bandupawar (Sep 10, 2017)

*coolpad dazen 1 dead*

Hello my coolpad dazen 1 dead i am try this method but when i am flash stock rom stuck 67% but now i am try this method again but when i am press volume up button my phone continuasly vibrate and now no phone fast boot how to fix this problem pls help


One more question win disk 32 i am write emcc unbrick file on 2gb sd card now sd card showing only 67mb size how to recover my sd card pls help me


----------



## Israr S (Sep 10, 2017)

*QFIL error Attempted to Divide by zero*



9542195765 said:


> coolpad 1 showing HS-USB Qdloader 9008 only and emmc image fix also not working
> 
> and i also tried QFIL(qpst) and ToolStudio no success unable to download flash programmer using sahara protocol

Click to collapse



Hey Guys,
I have tried many solution provided to unbrick my coolpad dazen 1 but it failed.
I am using this forum from past 2 year and it always helped me to fix my android issues.
I am having coolpad dazen 1 mobile and when jio was launched I flashed a custom rom on the mobile and it worked smoothly.
Later on got some issues on phone so tried to reflash the same and it also worked fine.
I used the custom rom with number 150 but after few days I got error Decryption required.
I tried to reflash the mobile with same custom rom but it failed with ygdp at 11%.
Then I again tried to confirm if any mistake happened while doing the same but received same error.
Later I bricked my phone and it showed me Qualcomm*HS-USBbulk.
I followed the forum and succesfully installed 
Qualcomm*HS-USB QDloader 9008 driver.
I downloaded qfil version 1.0.0.2 and another version which is latest.
I got error while flashing the mobile via qfil
It happens when qfil tries to install image for userdata.img and gives error Download Fail: FireHose Fail Attempted to Divode by Zero.
I tried all ways keeping the flash files in parent drive C: and C:/program file eved changed the location of files amd qfil to D: drive but always the same error.
When I connect the phone with eMMC image sd card it vibrates and gets sahara fail error.
Only when I use phone without battery and eMMC card I get error as Attempted to divode by zero
Even when the mobile is wothout sd card and only battery I get sahara fail error.

Please provide me the correctove step so that I can unbrick the phone and use it.
I use Coolpad Dazen 1 with 8gb internal memory.

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




9542195765 said:


> coolpad 1 showing HS-USB Qdloader 9008 only and emmc image fix also not working
> 
> and i also tried QFIL(qpst) and ToolStudio no success unable to download flash programmer using sahara protocol

Click to collapse





zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Guys,
I have tried many solution provided to unbrick my coolpad dazen 1 but it failed.
I am using this forum from past 2 year and it always helped me to fix my android issues.
I am having coolpad dazen 1 mobile and when jio was launched I flashed a custom rom on the mobile and it worked smoothly.
Later on got some issues on phone so tried to reflash the same and it also worked fine.
I used the custom rom with number 150 but after few days I got error Decryption required.
I tried to reflash the mobile with same custom rom but it failed with ygdp at 11%.
Then I again tried to confirm if any mistake happened while doing the same but received same error.
Later I bricked my phone and it showed me Qualcomm*HS-USBbulk.
I followed the forum and succesfully installed 
Qualcomm*HS-USB QDloader 9008 driver.
I downloaded qfil version 1.0.0.2 and another version which is latest.
I got error while flashing the mobile via qfil
It happens when qfil tries to install image for userdata.img and gives error Download Fail: FireHose Fail Attempted to Divode by Zero.
I tried all ways keeping the flash files in parent drive C: and C:/program file eved changed the location of files amd qfil to D: drive but always the same error.
When I connect the phone with eMMC image sd card it vibrates and gets sahara fail error.
Only when I use phone without battery and eMMC card I get error as Attempted to divode by zero
Even when the mobile is wothout sd card and only battery I get sahara fail error.

Please provide me the corrective step so that I can unbrick the phone and use it.
I use Coolpad Dazen 1 with 8gb internal memory.


----------



## Israr S (Sep 15, 2017)

9542195765 said:


> coolpad 1 showing HS-USB Qdloader 9008 only and emmc image fix also not working
> 
> and i also tried QFIL(qpst) and ToolStudio no success unable to download flash programmer using sahara protocol

Click to collapse





zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey Guys,
I have tried many solution provided to unbrick my coolpad dazen 1 but it failed.
I am using this forum from past 2 year and it always helped me to fix my android issues.
I am having coolpad dazen 1 mobile and when jio was launched I flashed a custom rom on the mobile and it worked smoothly.
Later on got some issues on phone so tried to reflash the same and it also worked fine.
I used the custom rom with number 150 but after few days I got error Decryption required.
I tried to reflash the mobile with same custom rom but it failed with ygdp at 11%.
Then I again tried to confirm if any mistake happened while doing the same but received same error.
Later I bricked my phone and it showed me Qualcomm*HS-USBbulk.
I followed the forum and succesfully installed 
Qualcomm*HS-USB QDloader 9008 driver.
I downloaded qfil version 1.0.0.2 and another version which is latest.
I got error while flashing the mobile via qfil
It happens when qfil tries to install image for userdata.img and gives error Download Fail: FireHose Fail Attempted to Divode by Zero.
I tried all ways keeping the flash files in parent drive C: and C:/program file eved changed the location of files amd qfil to D: drive but always the same error.
When I connect the phone with eMMC image sd card it vibrates and gets sahara fail error.
Only when I use phone without battery and eMMC card I get error as Attempted to divode by zero
Even when the mobile is wothout sd card and only battery I get sahara fail error.

Please provide me the correctove step so that I can unbrick the phone and use it.
I use Coolpad Dazen 1 with 8gb internal memory.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




ngaia said:


> i got my screen back now, but in device manager it detect as unknown device, i tried so many drivers, but no luck

Click to collapse



Hey Guys,
I have tried many solution provided to unbrick my coolpad dazen 1 but it failed.
I am using this forum from past 2 year and it always helped me to fix my android issues.
I am having coolpad dazen 1 mobile and when jio was launched I flashed a custom rom on the mobile and it worked smoothly.
Later on got some issues on phone so tried to reflash the same and it also worked fine.
I used the custom rom with number 150 but after few days I got error Decryption required.
I tried to reflash the mobile with same custom rom but it failed with ygdp at 11%.
Then I again tried to confirm if any mistake happened while doing the same but received same error.
Later I bricked my phone and it showed me Qualcomm*HS-USBbulk.
I followed the forum and succesfully installed 
Qualcomm*HS-USB QDloader 9008 driver.
I downloaded qfil version 1.0.0.2 and another version which is latest.
I got error while flashing the mobile via qfil
It happens when qfil tries to install image for userdata.img and gives error Download Fail: FireHose Fail Attempted to Divode by Zero.
I tried all ways keeping the flash files in parent drive C: and C:/program file eved changed the location of files amd qfil to D: drive but always the same error.
When I connect the phone with eMMC image sd card it vibrates and gets sahara fail error.
Only when I use phone without battery and eMMC card I get error as Attempted to divode by zero
Even when the mobile is wothout sd card and only battery I get sahara fail error.

Please provide me the correctove step so that I can unbrick the phone and use it.
I use Coolpad Dazen 1 with 8gb internal memory.


----------



## rakeshyalla (Sep 16, 2017)

*please give me the 950mb emmc,for me also 200mb emmc is not working.so please give em*



Zauq said:


> Thanks a BUNCH :good::good::good::good::good:. I have used the trick on a Coolpad manufactured device "Qiku Q Terra 808" which was hard bricked (Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader mode) and the trick worked flawlessly.
> 
> Thanks for the tutorial I was able to revive my dead device. I had obtained the emmc image from a fellow user however the 200 mb emmc didn't work hence I requested to the user to provide 950 mb emmc image which he was backing up for himself.
> 
> I am grateful to you and the fellow user, because of you guys I was able to bring my dead device back to life. Keep up the good work :good::good::good:

Click to collapse



please give me the 950mb emmc,for me also 200mb emmc is not working.so please give 950mb emmc:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Zauq (Sep 17, 2017)

rakeshyalla said:


> please give me the 950mb emmc,for me also 200mb emmc is not working.so please give 950mb emmc:crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



The 950 MB emmc is not of Coolpad Dazen 1 but my different device "Qiku Q Terra".


----------



## RAJ-UPRETI (Sep 17, 2017)

Israr S said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have tried many solution provided to unbrick my coolpad dazen 1 but it failed.
> I am using this forum from past 2 year and it always helped me to fix my android issues.
> I am having coolpad dazen 1 mobile and when jio was launched I flashed a custom rom on the mobile and it worked smoothly.
> ...

Click to collapse



 i also did all these steps..but i thing bootloader of mobile is locked..do you know how to unlock it if mobile is bricked..
22:06:48  CELL1: Software Version:  Assembly - <V3.98_141222_02>
22:06:48  CELL1: Cell 1 USB address is: 6&15CA3F14&0&2
22:06:50  CELL1: Download Started...
22:06:50  CELL1: Downloading CPB: 
22:06:50  CELL1: Init DownQueue...
22:06:50  CELL1: Device connected, start to download ...
22:06:50  CELL1: Get bootloader information ...
22:06:50  CELL1: Bootloader is new !
22:06:50  CELL1: Bootloader will not use CRC while system img!
22:06:50  CELL1: Bootloader supports querying CID!
22:06:50  CELL1: Bootloader does not support querying Secure !
22:06:50  CELL1: Check device ...
22:06:50  CELL1: Check CID Pass.
22:06:50  CELL1: Check phone pass !
22:06:50  CELL1: The phone doesn't support check the secure!
22:06:50  CELL1: Phone fix pass !
22:06:50  CELL1: Switched device to upgrade mode ...
22:06:50  CELL1: Start to download CPB ...
22:06:50  CELL1: C:\Users\Raj Upreti\4.4.120.00.T1.150511.8297L_I00.def.CPB
22:06:50  CELL1: Unlock bootloader ...
22:06:50  CELL1: Fail to write flag info!
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download sbl1.mbn file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: transmit sbl1.mbn file size info OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Transmit sbl1.mbn file Flag code OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download tz.mbn file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: transmit tz.mbn file size info OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Transmit tz.mbn file Flag code OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download rpm.mbn file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: transmit rpm.mbn file size info OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Transmit rpm.mbn file Flag code OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download sbl1.mbn file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: transmit sbl1.mbn file size info OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Transmit sbl1.mbn file Flag code OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download tz.mbn file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: transmit tz.mbn file size info OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Transmit tz.mbn file Flag code OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download rpm.mbn file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: transmit rpm.mbn file size info OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Transmit rpm.mbn file Flag code OK
22:06:50  CELL1:  Start to download system.img file ...
22:06:50  CELL1: Downloading the 1 packet of system
22:07:03  CELL1: Fail to execute flash command!
22:07:03  CELL1: Res:flash write failure
22:07:03  CELL1: Fail to transmit system file data !
22:07:03  CELL1: Lock bootloader ...
22:07:03  CELL1: Download faile,please try again!!
22:07:03  CELL1: Total download time elapsed: 0 min : 13 sec
22:07:03  CELL1: Downloading all files: Failed!


----------



## Shishant05 (Sep 22, 2017)

*Vibrates continously*



zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried writing img on windows 10. When I inserted the memory card and pressed volume up while connecting usb cable nothing happened. When I tried preparating card with windows 8 and inserted the card and pressed volume up while connecting usb, then time phone started vibrating but still nothing on screen. It just keeps on vibrating. 

Please help


----------



## malay1994 (Sep 22, 2017)

Now you can boot to fastboot mode with the eMMC image on SDCARD.


I can not do this plz help me . How can i boot to fasboot with the emmc inage on dscard


----------



## nischait (Sep 23, 2017)

malay1994 said:


> Now you can boot to fastboot mode with the eMMC image on SDCARD.
> 
> 
> I can not do this plz help me . How can i boot to fasboot with the emmc inage on dscard

Click to collapse



 Write emmc image using image writing tool.
Check you memory card there are many files contains in it.
Now insert MMC in phone and press volume up key and hold then connect cable.
It should be glows up and shows secure phone.
Use ygdp tool to flash.

In my case I don't use MMC card but my phone is in qusb 9008 mode
So I use qfil to recover and it is recovered easily.
After that I start my phone it shows modem and other thing I don't remember what was that.
So I switched off and open recovery then format data & cache
Now everything works fine

For qfil you needs files but in stock rom there is only 1 file .cgp
Download ygdp latest version
Select developer 
Select cgp file 
Wait for tool it extract file into qfil needed files.
Minimise tool 
Go to download folder
You see there many files which are required by qfil or qpst.
Select files in qfil or qpst 
Flash done
If you cannot solve them pm me


----------



## vijay83858 (Sep 23, 2017)

nischait said:


> Write emmc image using image writing tool.
> Check you memory card there are many files contains in it.
> Now insert MMC in phone and press volume up key and hold then connect cable.
> It should be glows up and shows secure phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



memximum log yaha #INDIA se h, aur meri english bhi jyda acchi nhi h is liye me #HINDI me  likha raha hu, reply jarur dijiyega.

1st chiz to ye ki Post Admin ne kaha h ki memory card ko FAT 32 me formet kro, hum sabne kiye pr eMMC write krte hi memory card ka file system apne aap FAT me change ho gya. ye kiski dikkt h Memory card ki ya eMMC writing tool ki ya Windows ki? 
2nd agar sabhi ke  eMMC write krne ke baad FAT 32 se FAT ho raha h file system to esi kya dikkt h ya hum steps me kya galti kr rhe h ki hamare phone ko PC se connect krne pr phone me kuch nhi aa raha bus phone vibrate ho raha h lagatar.

3rd mere pass ak hi memory card tha jo mene eMMC write krne me use kar liya ab uski storage aprox 59 MB Bta raha h to kya wo bhi kharab ho gya h i mean wo sahi ho skta h? 

Meri Problem Ak comman problam h jo kafi logo ko aa rahi h, to aap ya post me se koi bhi inka solution nikal de to mere 2 Dozen Coolpad 1 h dono thik ho jaynge. aur shayd baki sabhi dosto ke bhi jinke ye problem aa rahi h


----------



## nischait (Sep 24, 2017)

vijay83858 said:


> memximum log yaha #INDIA se h, aur meri english bhi jyda acchi nhi h is liye me #HINDI me likha raha hu, reply jarur dijiyega.
> 
> 1st chiz to ye ki Post Admin ne kaha h ki memory card ko FAT 32 me formet kro, hum sabne kiye pr eMMC write krte hi memory card ka file system apne aap FAT me change ho gya. ye kiski dikkt h Memory card ki ya eMMC writing tool ki ya Windows ki?
> 2nd agar sabhi ke eMMC write krne ke baad FAT 32 se FAT ho raha h file system to esi kya dikkt h ya hum steps me kya galti kr rhe h ki hamare phone ko PC se connect krne pr phone me kuch nhi aa raha bus phone vibrate ho raha h lagatar.
> ...

Click to collapse



Answer of first question
When you write emmc it auto created in Fat system
This is not error it is ok.
Answer of 2nd question
You are doing properly but it seems there is problem with your drivers installed in pc or may be charge your battery before proceeding.
Answer of 3rd question
Also for 2nd question
May be your written image is corrupt try to download again and write again in memory card
Your card is not corrupted 
You have to follow some steps to recover it again
Open command -> Run as administrator
You will be here C:\
Type Diskpart
Now you get this DISKPART>
NOW type list disk
You got this
Disk 0 ( Your Hardrive Size)
Disk 1 ( MMC card)
Or may be in next place 
Be sure select only memory card don't select Hardrive otherwise you crashes your system and I am not responsible for any wrong trick made by you.

Now select disk which you want to clean
DISKPART> select disk 1 enter

You got this

Disk 1 is selected 

Now type 
Clean disk 1 ( or Google how use Diskpart command)

Now you got actual size of your memory card

Now exit command prompt

Download sdcard formatter and install it
Format memory card with SD card formatter
Now write again emmc image and try again
 Good luck this time

If you got your phone detect in any mode do a specific search how to recover.

I give you one clue
Coolpad dazen 1 & Yureka plus Yu5510a have same motherboard.


----------



## vijay83858 (Sep 24, 2017)

nischait said:


> Answer of first question
> When you write emmc it auto created in Fat system
> This is not error it is ok.
> Answer of 2nd question
> ...

Click to collapse



Memory Card Thik ho gya Thanks.
Mera Phone qusb 9008 mode dikha raha h.
mene qfil se thik karne ki bahut koshish ki pr nhi ho raha.
har bar #saraha -error ya agar ye nhi aaye to fireHose-error 
aa rahi h mene stock rom 4.4.120 aur 4.4.150 dono rom try ki, mene socha koi dikkt ho iske liye pc format kiya waps sab kuch dala pr kuch nhi hua. wo hi error dikha raha h.

kya qfil se flash krne ke liye qstp configuration me jake port add krna pdta h? kyuki muj se waha port add nhi ho raha

aur is memory card wale method me mene 3 bar eMMC download ki, aur 5-6 bar write ki memory card me pr wo hi phone vibrate kar raha h. bina memory card  ke qusb 9008 dikha raha h..

agar ye driver ki dikkt h to me sare driver hata dunga. ap sahi wale driver ki link de do jaha se apne download kiya tha me sirf wo hi rkhunga. taki ye problem solve ho jaye Please.

aur apne kaha ki yureka aur dozen coolpad ka motherboard same h sorry muje clue smjh nhi aaya .. muje yureka ki emmc try krni chiye? ya fir yureka ki unbriking proces use krne chiye


----------



## nischait (Sep 25, 2017)

Use yureka plus drivers and Google Coolpad dazen 1 firmware by skyneel


----------



## vijay83858 (Sep 25, 2017)

qfil se flash ho rha h, qfil me dikha raha h ki flash ho rh h pr kuch hota nhi phone me, phone wesa ka wesa h, qfil me flash process done bta raha h.. 

skyneel wali stock rom nhi mili kya aap uska link de akte h yaha


----------



## vivekkumarsrivastava (Oct 13, 2017)

i flashing my coolpad dazen phone with ygdp but i am suffer for 11% error. plz hep.


----------



## shruti.jain (Oct 16, 2017)

Kanhaiyakr said:


> Plz provide the 950mb  emmc image we will be  grateful to u

Click to collapse



200 mb file is not working for me.. can u help

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------




Zauq said:


> Thank you so much Bhai :good::good:.... Eagerly awaiting.

Click to collapse



i need this bigger emmc file..pls provide the link


----------



## Zauq (Oct 26, 2017)

shruti.jain said:


> 200 mb file is not working for me.. can u help
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bigger emmc won't work. It didn't work in my case of Coolpad Dazen 1 either.


----------



## Sarang_sia (Oct 27, 2017)

sahil0668 said:


> I am Getting same problem..... my phone vibrates when i try to connect in fastboot mode but no dispaly....
> 
> 
> please help  ...  Whatsapp - 9153777500

Click to collapse




Bro,i had the same problem .Did you get any solution ?..............


----------



## ashishpatelald (Oct 27, 2017)

sakshamswara said:


> I have coolpad dazen 1...and I root my coolpad dazen 1 phone and install miui after this I have got one update of miui when I start to update my phone my phone is dead and no vibration or no signal...its totally dead what can I do I want my coolpad dazen 1 back pls help me...:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



i have same problem bro ..can you help me..


----------



## devendra singh panwar (Nov 17, 2017)

ashishpatelald said:


> i have same problem bro ..can you help me..

Click to collapse



Go to this link i think this would help. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...n-1-dead-plz-help-t3178510/page2#post74539749


----------



## ashlok manjhi (Nov 26, 2017)

i followed all steps correctly but not able to succeed, still stuck on 11 what to do? please help


----------



## EraserName (Dec 16, 2017)

*coolpad dazen1 hq usb*

my coolpad still vibrating when i trying too emmc unbrick please help me


----------



## pritish sahoo (Dec 27, 2017)

*plz help*

i flashed my phone through your method & then it was showing modem in a blank screen instead of booting & finally i booted by going to recovery (volumeup+down+power).
But there was no network as baseband was messed no imei no., no serial no.,no wifi /bt address. So i wrote imei through QMSL Imei & SN writer tool. the imei finally showed but still there was no network.
So again i flashed stock rom through YGDP tool & again wrote the imei through the same tool but still no network  
plz help me tried different roms & different sim cards still no network.
& in *#4636#*#* its showing Radio Off while i try to click turn radio on nothing happens  
M totally hopeless now plz help :/


----------



## lehmancurtis (Dec 27, 2017)

Search XDA for CPB UNPACK REPACK TOOL. If nothing else you should be able to add what's missing before you flash with YGDP. Hope it helps


----------



## arulkumareee (Jan 3, 2018)

zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello bro i have same problem for moto e2(2generation) so please tell me how to build the emmc and what are the guide your following just post it


----------



## sunnyrangera (Feb 11, 2018)

*only vibrating nothing to show on screen please help me*

my coolpad dazen 1 is not shing any fastboot and recovery only vibrating when connected to cable please tell me how to fix it i am trying from 2 days


----------



## robbierulebreaker (Feb 12, 2018)

*coolpad dazen 1 qfil error*



israr s said:


> hey guys,
> i have tried many solution provided to unbrick my coolpad dazen 1 but it failed.
> I am using this forum from past 2 year and it always helped me to fix my android issues.
> I am having coolpad dazen 1 mobile and when jio was launched i flashed a custom rom on the mobile and it worked smoothly.
> ...

Click to collapse



same error and problem is being faced by me...have you got any solution for it..pls guide


----------



## Jijo prototype (Feb 22, 2018)

My coolpad dazen 1 is completely dead nothing is showing up on the screen after I've been using the stock rom for a month, is There any way to recover it, not even the recovery screen is showing only a vibration if we connect it with usb cable

Sent from my SM-J111F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Ommahajan (Mar 8, 2018)

My phone is now fully dead and i tried sd card method also but it didnt start at all and it is detected as qualcomm driver but fully dead 



Pls help (((((Thanks In Advance)))))


----------



## akshay2545 (Mar 21, 2018)

zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






i have tried all the above steps but no luck my device is starts vibrating continuously when i insert memory card .........

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------




robbierulebreaker said:


> same error and problem is being faced by me...have you got any solution for it..pls guide

Click to collapse



same problem is happening with me ...........


----------



## jjaswant7 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi guys 
I am back @jaswant singh
I found the way to flash coolpad dazen 1 
With qpst qfil tool successfully 
To get the flash files pm me at
Only whatsapp +91-8824858386
Or mail @ [email protected] 
Thanku
Coz i need donation for my work


----------



## Izhaar (Apr 18, 2018)

*write the image to the raw card, not to a partition*



mifritscher said:


> For people who have problems making the prepared sd card: Check whether if your sd-card is partitioned. You'll need to write the image to the raw card, not to a partition (and obviously not as a normal file)
> 
> On linux: dd if="Coolpad Dazen 1 eMMC unbrick.img" of=/dev/sdx (check your /dev/sdx, it should be mentioned in dmesg after inserting the card. It could be also e.g. /dev/mmblkx) Do NOT use /dev/sdx# or /dev/mmcblkxp#, # being a number. And do NOT try to write the rar file, but the unpacked version
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro 
can you please  help me in preparing sd card thats is how to write the image to the raw card, not to a partition
I tried the method which is mentioned above with win 32diskimager then after inserting the sd card and tried to go to the download mode they phone started to vibrate hard and then it stopped and then nothing happens 
can you help me with this issue please


----------



## Willi Wonka (May 6, 2018)

this morning my phone was working fine
i rebooted the phone and there was a message like "encryption was interrupted click below to factory reset"
i clicked it and nothing happened
so i rebooted to recovery(twrp)
manually tried to format
there was an error like "E/: unable to mount /system", "E/: unable to mount /data", "E/: unable to mount /cache"
so i first tried to flash stock rom using YGDP tools
it kept failing at 11%
so i came to xda and found a thread
i typed this command in terminal in twrp "mke2fs -T ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p8"
it gave same error as "unable to mount /system"
then i rebooted, now my phone is hard bricked
no led, no screen, no bootloader, no recovery
but every time i connect to pc, it vibrates and there are 10 drives detected.

after doing more searching, i came across your post
I tried the emmc method, but i am not able to see any change


----------



## bebito0077 (Jun 1, 2018)

Zauq said:


> The 950 MB emmc is not of Coolpad Dazen 1 but my different device "Qiku Q Terra".

Click to collapse



Could you upload the 950MB emmc for Qiku Q terra?
I´ve just harbricked it:crying:


----------



## Zauq (Jun 1, 2018)

bebito0077 said:


> Could you upload the 950MB emmc for Qiku Q terra?
> I´ve just harbricked it:crying:

Click to collapse



Uploaded the Qiku emmc image and sent you the link through private message?? If you're trying to use the emmc image for Coolpad Dazen 1 then it's of no use. It will only work if you have Qiku Q Terra device.


----------



## luckysisi (Jun 4, 2018)

*MEMORY CARD PARTITION SOLUTION*

1. open Command Prompt as Administrator.
2.type "diskpart" & hit enter.
3.type "list disk" & hit enter.
3.disks will show up , now check which one is your memory card by checking memory .
4.type "select disk(yourdisk number)" and hit enter.
5.type "clean".
6.now open disk management and select your disk and right click on it and create "New Volume" . tada you memory card is now ok.


----------



## Skrohon (Jul 12, 2018)

i also have the  same problem and i tried this method but when i insert the sd card to the mobile its continuously vibrate but nothing is happen..... plz help me


----------



## kumar9525 (Sep 21, 2018)

*Coolpad dazen 1 dead boot*

I try  1.qfill 
         2.qpst
         3.ygdp

When ever i insert emmc sd card in mobile its starts vibrations contionusly . No fast boot mode .i press volume down volume low power button nothing work  .mobile vibrating.

In qfill error shows FL LOADER fail or saharaa faill
Pc detects as qlcommm 9008 .i cannot flash 


Please give me a solution. Most of the people have this problem.kindly give your mail id or twitter telegram ids.


----------



## smartpk007 (Oct 18, 2018)

*My phone Not Working any how*

Hi, I read your article, want to know here for me
actually my coolpad dazen 1 many time uploaded images file due to OS corrupt many time. in last time when it happen no method i am getting for my phone.
Because if phone "dead" or "11% error " come then i solve as above your or some others process used , but now  nothing happening.

After too many attempt, 11% error i am reaching in this time.

I am shock after 
see using TWRP that its Internal memory is showing 0 MB. Means no memory available to write OS.
In TWRP while change location of memory i consider this situation. 

So at last is there any one who can make my phone alive again! :good:
I think may be a chip level expert can do also need of PCB Memory IC. 
So if any can do. then plz Contact me via my no.7071465532 or can wtsapp on same number.


----------



## Afzalait (Jan 12, 2019)

I have also same problem plz help me


----------



## lehmancurtis (Jan 13, 2019)

Try emmcdl.exe. It's a Windows cmdline utility that communicates with qdloader9008 more which is also known as qcom deepflash mode.


----------



## PINPOINT159 (May 13, 2020)

*eMMC image of Lyf Flame 7" needed please*

In this post you have given Google drive link of emmc image of Coolpad Dazen 1. In my case I am looking for eMMC image of Lyf Flame 7" also known as [LYF-4006]. I searched on internet ,but could not get it. Could you help me urgently.

Thank you...
Pin Point



zardaman said:


> *This guide is applicable for hard bricked Coolpad Dazen 1 with Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008, no fastboot, no led on charging, dead phone.*
> _I am writing this guide as simple as can be for all.* I no longer own this device.*_
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FRANKYGABO69 (Jan 6, 2021)

BRO AYUDAME XFA NECESITO EL ARCHIVO eMMC para pocophone f1 como hago


----------

